
Economic Denial of Sustainability: Inflating bills for cloud computing customers - rms
http://rationalsecurity.typepad.com/blog/edos/
======
gojomo
The name _Economic Denial of Sustainability_ is clunky. But the idea is
interesting, something analogous to DDOS.

Where once synthetic traffic was most likely to cause something to reach
implementation limits and fall over, now smooth scaling in the cloud may mean
the first thing that breaks is not your service but your budget.

Fake CPC clicks designed to deplete a competitor's budget is a related idea.
Fake downloads from S3 in order to 'infinitely scale' your expenses would be
the cloud/EDOS equivalent.

